# E3 Watch-along



## FoxWithAName (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi everyone! We are planning to make a watch-along of the upcoming E3 on our very new and very small Discord Server. 

Join us during the event to hang out, meet new people and talk a bit about everything that is going on in the gaming world. If you are interested of watching the online presentation with a few people you can join us -- everyone is welcome! 

https://discord.gg/Qb6N7NYcvJ

E3 will will be held from June 12 - June 15, and features all relevant news for gaming for the next year. Check out the schedule 2021 at this article here:  https://www.pcgamer.com/e3-2021-schedule-dates-lineup/


----------



## Yazoht (Jun 9, 2021)

Feel free to check it out if you just want to drop in to watch the event!

No obligation to become a full member, we have roles for temporary visitors, if that is what folks prefer


----------



## Lenago (Jun 10, 2021)

Well i plan to just focus on the Nintendo direct, but ill look at square enix's show as well


----------

